# Home made goose calls



## Gleebryan (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey guys just wanted to see what you all think of the calls ive been making. sorry for the links. im still not sure how to post pictures.

http://s319.photobucket.com/albums/mm47 ... 0_1009.jpg

http://s319.photobucket.com/albums/mm47 ... 0_1008.jpg

Hears a video of the smaller call






Tell me what you think, and if you know how to make the calls louder I'd love to know.

Thanks guys,
Garret


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

sound and look good. keep experimenting, you'll find the volume


----------



## Gleebryan (Mar 10, 2009)

Update:
one completely new call, and a new barrel for the old one. the barrel is made of madrone(sorry for any misspellings), and although the insert color doesn't look right its the best i could do. I'll also be attempting to make some acrylic calls in the next few weeks.

http://s319.photobucket.com/albums/mm47 ... 0_1141.jpg

http://s319.photobucket.com/albums/mm47 ... 0_1142.jpg

http://s319.photobucket.com/albums/mm47 ... 0_1143.jpg


----------



## Gleebryan (Mar 10, 2009)

Update: more madrone calls, and an acrylic insert in a walnut barrel. and a funny looking woodduck call (the little one).




























Is there any way to shrink the pictures?


----------

